# Best steelhead alley flies



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Various nymphs 
Various sucker spawn 
Single egg yarn/foam patterns
Buggers in usual colors 
Streamers
Clousers 

What is missing from my list of tried and true patterns?


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I think you covered every type of fly.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Yea I guess you're right. Was getting bored with the usual ties. Going to just get started on small mouth flies I guess.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Zonker style with craft fur. Flash mylar for a body and some tinsel (old pom poms) in the tail section. Bead head eyes. Cheap, quick tie and effective!


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Crystal Meth, Black Ghost, Zug Bugs and Prince Nymphs all worked for me. What worked depended on the time of the season.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I like the black ghost. I have two in my fly box and never knew their name. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I caught my largest steelie of all time swinging a black ghost at Todd Field.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

You need a good big fat sculpin pattern for the big males.
I like Kevin Feenstra's "Reflector Fly"

Rickerd


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I found the recipe but can't find a picture of it. Do you have one to share?


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

This is Kevin's version from his site. Mine are about 3 inches long. I substitute barbell eyes and use a bit more brown and olive in the coloring to match the sculpins I see in our rivers.

If you do see sculpins in the streams, you will find this fly swims just like they do. They come off the bottom to grab their food, then dart back down. The weight on the front end of this mimics the movement well. I also tie them on a #4 3xl streamer hook and put a slight 10 degree bend in the middle toward the hook point. I don't know why but I've tied these flies like intruders that Kevin shows, and on my bent #4 hooks and the bent #4 hooks outfish it for me 5 to 1. I will fish this upstream as well as downstream swing, in warmer water. Most of my big fish in last 5 years were caught on it, but I'm boring as heck now with my fly selection. I probably use about 6 flies 90% of the time. This fly has a knack of pissing off the players in a group. I have had the fish charge to get it.

Any fishing this weekend?
Rickerd


----------



## leominerd (Mar 2, 2014)

What about centerpins


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

leominerd said:


> What about centerpins


What about them?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Egg sucking leach kills steelies.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

leominerd said:


> What about centerpins


Tie up egg sacs lolol. I do both, centerpin and fly rod. Tie my own jigs, flies, and obviously egg sacs. Both an art form in their own right.


----------

